# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech > Sex toys >  Osé, robotic massager for blended orgasms, Lora DiCarlo, Bend, Oregon, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Lora DiCarlo

Home page - loradicarlo.com/products/ose

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Osé

Sep 10, 2019




> Meet Osé—our premier, award-winning device for blended orgasms. Designed to mimic the best kinds of human touch, Osé combines a G-spot massager and clitoral mouth to arouse and stimulate both pleasure points simultaneously. With a flexible body and custom controls, Osé adjusts for the perfect fit and delivers the right amount of touch for your unique anatomy.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sex tech startup launches Osé, a sexual wellness device that mimics human movements"
Lora DiCarlo's first product, a microrobotic sex tech device, launches after CES controversy and ahead of the packed holiday season.

by Sarah Mitroff, Caitlin Petrakovitz
November 26, 2019

----------


## Airicist

More than a vibrator: the accessible, BENDABLE, hands-free Osé sex device

Jan 9, 2020




> Sex tech has always been at CES, just hidden in plain sight. Interestingly, now that sex tech is here in an official capacity, many of the devices on display are either already available or were revealed last year. Startup Lora DiCarlo caused shockwaves at CES in 2019 after having an innovation award

----------

